# 1ste Post



## flyingdream (May 22, 2010)

Haai daar almal, ek is opsoek na n 2de handse Excalibur.
Laat maar weet.
Dankie
Albert


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Welkom welkom Albert !!!:welcomesign:
I hope you will get all that informations for what you search here.
Enjoy you time in Archery Talk.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome,

I think Ingozi is selling one, check the local SA forum, bowhuntingforum.co.za


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Welkom hier by ons. Hoop jy geniet dit.


----------

